# Designated Survivor: New Kiefer Sutherland show



## Bobw235 (Sep 22, 2016)

I watched this last night and really enjoyed it. I think this is going to be on my viewing list this season. Summary here.



> *Kiefer Sutherland Takes Over The Oval Office As The 'Designated Survivor'
> 
> *Television used to be careful when it told fictional stories about the presidency. It was bound by a sense of decorum. But things changed forever with the famous commercial for the movie Independence Day that wowed those watching the 1996 Super Bowl by blowing the White House sky high. Ever since, presidents have been fair game. You can portray them as thugs, schemers or murderers — or knock them off to boost ratings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2016)

..If I can stay awake!!! LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Sounds interesting, Bob.  I'm sure there's a way to for us to view it.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 22, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Sounds interesting, Bob.  I'm sure there's a way to for us to view it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 22, 2016)

Watching now on Netflix.  So far it looks really good!!

That was riveting, Bob.  Thanks for suggesting it.  Husband just happened to turn on Netflix and it was the first show that popped up.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 22, 2016)

Bob, thanks for mentioning that show. I just watched the pilot for free from iTunes, and it looks like it's going to be a great show to watch. We don't have it on Netflix here, but the ABC channel allows free streaming for regular episodes a week or two behind.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Bob, thanks for mentioning that show. I just watched the pilot for free from iTunes, and it looks like it's going to be a great show to watch. We don't have it on Netflix here, but the ABC channel allows free streaming for regular episodes a week or two behind.



We watched it on Netflix UK - shown the next day.  We were wondering why we could only get one episode.  Usually any Netflix production is released with the entire series so you can binge.  We don't like to watch a series once a week, we like to binge.  So we'll wait a few weeks and watch several episodes at one time.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm very curious to see where they take this show. Lots of possibilities here.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I'm very curious to see where they take this show. Lots of possibilities here.



Yes, there are many possibilities.  It will be tough waiting until the end so we can binge watch them.  Poor husband didn't realize we could only watch one episode and he was very disappointed.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> We watched it on Netflix UK - shown the next day.  We were wondering why we could only get one episode.  Usually any Netflix production is released with the entire series so you can binge.  We don't like to watch a series once a week, we like to binge.  So we'll wait a few weeks and watch several episodes at one time.



Yes, binging is so much fun and I prefer it too. One reason I gave up cable TV years ago was that I didn't want to watch on a specific time schedule, often one that was later than my work/sleep schedule allowed.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> Yes, binging is so much fun and I prefer it too. One reason I gave up cable TV years ago was that I didn't want to watch on a specific time schedule, often one that was later than my work/sleep schedule allowed.



We gave up our satellite tv - we only have one option - for various reasons, years ago.  We watch Netflix, BBC channels, Amazon Prime UK.

My sister - in US - has cable and she likes to binge as well.  So she DVR's programmes she likes so she can watch whenever she wants.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 23, 2016)

I'd forgotten about DVR as an option too. Sometimes the Internet/cable TV with DVR promotional offers seem pretty tempting.

Retirement has certainly changed the whenever we want part. Having been a strictly night time watcher, only recently I realized that watching something in the middle of the afternoon was kind of nice and different. Guess it takes time to undo some of the routines one lives by when working full-time.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> I'd forgotten about DVR as an option too. Sometimes the Internet/cable TV with DVR promotional offers seem pretty tempting.
> 
> Retirement has certainly changed the whenever we want part. Having been a strictly night time watcher, only recently I realized that watching something in the middle of the afternoon was kind of nice and different. Guess it takes time to undo some of the routines one lives by when working full-time.



We don't generally start watching anything but the news until dinner time.  We always watch a series or a movie while we are eating dinner and the rest of the evening.


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 23, 2016)

Tivo is our friend. Have one in living room and one in the family room so there's always something to watch. Still attached to cable (ugh!), but gives us tons of choices between HBO, Netflix, Showtime, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Sep 23, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Tivo is our friend. Have one in living room and one in the family room so there's always something to watch. Still attached to cable (ugh!), but gives us tons of choices between HBO, Netflix, Showtime, etc.



I think Tivo is what my sister has.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 23, 2016)

I watched it also. Looks like it is going to be a winner. I think Kiefer is such a good actor. I also enjoy Madam Secretary. I wonder if they are going to bring that back,although I think Designated Survivor will pay more attention to actual details of how the government handles things in reality.


----------



## bluebreezes (Sep 23, 2016)

I liked Madam Secretary a lot too, and it's fun to know that Tea Leoni and Tim Daly are a couple in real life too. The season 3 premiere date is on October 2.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 19, 2021)

Intense - Don't watch this before going to bed.


----------

